

Why does C++ compilation take so long? - glazskunrukitis
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/318398/why-does-c-compilation-take-so-long/318440#318440

======
thebear
Compilation time is of course only one of many things to be taken into
consideration when choosing a programming language. What always surprises me
is how many people in commercial software engineering underestimate the
consequences of slow compilation: it has a dramatic impact on productivity. A
modern IDE for a language like C# or Java or what have you is like a
spellchecker. Your compile-time errors are pointed out to you as you go along.
Compare that to sitting around endlessly waiting for your C++ source file to
compile. (C++ IDEs have just started to do a little bit of that
"spellchecking," but it's not the same. And besides, you still have to compile
to be able to run your program.)

